# Appliance repairs



## IdahoMole (Oct 2, 2016)

The top rack in the dishwasher need a new track on one side. The parts have been here and the wife had this project on my honey do list for a few weeks. I despise appliance repairs as it usually leads to frustration and copious amounts of cursing however this time was different. All the parts were there, the instructions were clear, and I was done in fifteen minutes. Amazing!


----------



## Grelko (Oct 2, 2016)

The more you can fix by yourself, the more money you can save. :mrgreen: So much easier than needing to waste money on gas to go out to use even more money on buying one.

I just fixed our washing machine last month. The water pump had a crack and was leaking during the rinse cycle. The stores in the area wanted around $50, but I got the parts online for under $9.00 and it took about 30 minutes. Basically everything I've taken apart for scrap, I know how to fix now.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 2, 2016)

When my father was young, he was a machinist onboard a submarine. 

When I was a kid, I didn't know there was such a thing as a repairman until I heard other kids talk about them in school. In our house, when something broke, you took it apart, figured out what was wrong, and if you could, you'd buy a new part and put it back together. If you couldn't buy the part, you made it.

When something breaks on a submarine, you can't run to the local hardware store for parts, and I learned that same self-sufficiency from him. It drives my wife nuts, because she could hire somebody and get things fixed a lot faster, but I am nothing if I am not frugal. :wink: 

Dave


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Oct 2, 2016)

FrugalRefiner said:


> When my father was young, he was a machinist onboard a submarine.
> 
> When I was a kid, I didn't know there was such a thing as a repairman until I heard other kids talk about them in school. In our house, when something broke, you took it apart, figured out what was wrong, and if you could, you'd buy a new part and put it back together. If you couldn't buy the part, you made it.
> 
> ...



Um no inventive. :lol:


----------

